# N gauge layout with dcc help



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

What would a nice DCC set up include? I guess you would want at least 2 lines to run at one time plus some other trains. Does anyone have an example of what would be a perfect type setup for DCC at its easiest building level. Just to point me in the right direction for building. Thanks Ron


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Ron,

I'm not a DCC guy, so I'm afraid I can't offer any specific advice to you in that regards.

However, on a general note, I think you and your questions would be better served if you consolidated them into one thread (rather than the 3 or 4 you've generated). Maybe a thread title like "Help developing N-gage DCC layout" or similar. That way, members responding can more easily bounce off of others' ideas and comments.

I'm not trying to be critical or harsh, but rather offering some advice to help you in your quest a bit more clearly.

B&M -- if you see this, perhaps you can help consolidate his threads?

Regards,

TJ


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

Great thought! I'll try it later. Ron



tjcruiser said:


> Hi Ron,
> 
> I'm not a DCC guy, so I'm afraid I can't offer any specific advice to you in that regards.
> 
> ...


----------

